

The Twitter Hack:  How it happened and what's being done - svjunkie
http://www.pcworld.com/article/156359/twitter_hack_how_it_happened_and_whats_being_done.html

======
brk
All this blog-blathering about the twitter "hack". There doesn't appear to
have been any "hack", just high-profile people with weak accounts got
exploited. Like they do on almost every system that allows public access.

Use a lame password, or enter your password into too many shady 3rd party
sites, and...

